# Purchasing question



## giwro (Nov 15, 2020)

I’m not exactly a newbie when it comes to samples.... (I’ve been using them since gigasampler back in about 1999!) but I think this is sort of a noob question, so I’ll ask it here.

I’ve done a lot of research and listening, heard a lot of opinions and demos. I think that for what kind of music I do VSL really fits the bill. Plus, I’m impressed with the Synchronized Special edition in conjunction with Dorico and the expression maps... it really seems to fit what is best for my workflow.

So, my question isn’t about VSL per se, it’s about Bestservice - if I’m going to get the bundle deal it’s a good $1600+ direct from VSL, but I see it’s $1499 at Bestservice. If I’m gonna drop that kind of cash on something, I just want to make sure it’s a safe thing to do, and that Bestservice is a recommended reseller.

Opinions? Good experiences?


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 15, 2020)

I buy VSL through Best Service, no issues. It takes about a day to show up because they work with VSL directly so the license just shows up in your VSL account. The extra savings is worth a little patience for me haha.

I bet if you change the title of the thread to "Buying VSL through Best Service... experiences?" you will get a lot more feedback


----------



## giwro (Nov 16, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> I buy VSL through Best Service, no issues. It takes about a day to show up because they work with VSL directly so the license just shows up in your VSL account. The extra savings is worth a little patience for me haha.
> 
> I bet if you change the title of the thread to "Buying VSL through Best Service... experiences?" you will get a lot more feedback


Thanks, Zanshin.

I've since had a couple people privately give Bestservice the thumbs-up, as well as read some very nice reviews on KVR, so that's very good to hear.

I assume they just need the email address you use with VSL so the license(s) can appear in the correct account...

Best,


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 16, 2020)

giwro said:


> I assume they just need the email address you use with VSL so the license(s) can appear in the correct account...


Yes, worked for me. Another vouch for Best Service and VSL.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 18, 2020)

but you have staffpad, why not use that to render the dorico composition (export musicxml to staffpad e.g.)? with the extension libs from OT, SA and CS
And use noteperfomer to compose in dorico...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2020)

giwro said:


> I just want to make sure it’s a safe thing to do, and that Bestservice is a recommended reseller.


I have had nothing but Triple A top tier experiences with Best Service. I’ll vouch for them any day. It is a trusted party, based in Germany, that has been around for decades. I remember getting E-mu Sample CDs from them, back in the nineties


----------



## giwro (Nov 18, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> but you have staffpad, why not use that to render the dorico composition (export musicxml to staffpad e.g.)? with the extension libs from OT, SA and CS
> And use noteperfomer to compose in dorico...



Rogier,

I do that, yes... and I do love the sound of StaffPad. but, I also like the flexibility of having more control over the samples than StaffPad gives... sometimes I just really need to do some things with samples that StaffPad can't do as easily yet. And, while my current iPad struggles to play back a complex score, I have found it will render offline quite well in that case. So, at this point I can either spend my money on a more capable iPad or on other samples... (or, I suppose I could not spend any money at all, but what fun is that?)

Thanks for the tip, though.


----------

